# any bikers here?



## Norv (Mar 18, 2017)

hi guys, anyone on 2 wheels?

current ride: duca diavel

all time fav: honda cr250

next bike: husqvarna te300


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Had bikes when I was younger, mostly triumphs.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bmw 650 1999 ,ridden occasionally


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I retired after a very very close shave on my CBR 600 RR


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Me been riding most of my days, however, had a life hanging accident in 2011, and that left me on a Can-Am Spyder, not quite a bike, but definitely NOT a car.

Some of my Ex's





This is my beloved Divvy, loved this bike best of all, sadly, this is the one I tossed down the road in 2011



*Sniff-sniff* :alcoholic: oops:



Now I'm on this..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep, loads of old British stuff, then Ducatis and Guzzis, a R100s BMW, which was a total pig, several MZs, which once sorted are the best utility bike ever designed. And a succession of Indian Enfields, which contrary to popular belief, were not designed and built by Satan, and can be made reliable, and fast. (And fixed in a shed without the need of laptops)










My favorite one after I sold it. Ended up getting broken for spares, shame. 300+ miles per tank, and 300miles in the saddle without a sore @r$e, only bike I've ever owned that was so comfortable. The only reason I knew it had been broken up was because I tried to buy it back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve ridden motorcycles for over forty years but had to stop a couple of years ago when I developed a rather unpleasant condition called Complex Regional Pain Syndrome, I recently accepted that it was very unlikely that I would ever ride one again. There used to be a guy who did mobile servicing including sorting out the MOT but he moved away some time back & as the nearest MOT station is over twenty miles away I decided to give my RV125 to a motorcyclist I know who lives nearby, he has cancer & riding bikes helps him cope.










It had less then 3,000 miles on the clock, I won`t deny that I was sad to let it go but it was just going to sit outside the house slowly deteriorating & although I hadn`t done many miles on it over the years I`d enjoyed every minute :biggrin:










The photos above were taken on a very rarely used road originally built for a hydro-scheme

This was taken in Leicester on the day I got the bike new in 2006...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This was taken in Leicester on the day I got the bike new in 2006...


 Motorcycles are therapeutic. :thumbsup: Regardless of size. I'm off to have a look at a new RV200, as a hack.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been trying to remember the other bikes I`ve owned over the years -

This is the list so far...

Puch Maxi (yeah I know, but you have to start somewhere)

Honda ST50 "Monkey Bike"

MZ TS125

MZ TS250

Honda SL125

Kawasaki A1 Samurai (250cc)

Kawasaki KH250

Enfield India 350 Bullet

Suzuki GT500

BSA M21 (girder fork, rigid frame)

BSA M21 (tele forks, plunger frame) plus ex-AA sidecar

KMZ Dnepr MT9 plus original right hand sidecar & reverse gear

KMZ Dnepr MT9 solo (also with reverse gear)

IMZ Ural M66 ( initially solo then attached to an IMZ right hand, military sidecar)

IMZ Ural M66 (fitted with a 1950s Busmar Double Adult sidecar)

Suzuki RV125


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Was out on this yesterday....


----------



## Norv (Mar 18, 2017)

wow, great stuff, thank you for the stories and the pictures, great!

good to see how many watch people love great bikes too.

this is my ride from my insta acc, quick, noisy, lovely

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Norv said:


> wow, great stuff, thank you for the stories and the pictures, great!
> 
> good to see how many watch people love great bikes too.
> 
> ...


 Nice!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Should I ever have the necessary.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Indian 741B....and my biggest bike disappointment as it wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding :angry:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ,

Very nice machine guys. Hawaii we do these in Hawaii and the U.S.A. . Other Country's do them also and they are still popular

This one is around ... 12 1/2 foot long . ( 109 inch Harley Motor ) Below : 9 1/2 foot long 80 inch Harley motor.

















Custom built chopper











Silver Hawk said:


> My Indian 741B....and my biggest bike disappointment as it wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding :angry:


 Ahhhhhhhh , a Military Service Bike ... Indian 45 c. i. - Flat Head ..... very nice one too. Lucky to get ...... maybe top off ..... 45 - M.P.H. ??

But a real Collectors Gem too.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

FIRST BIKE WAS A HONDA 90 AT 16 

VARIOUS SIZES MAKES IN BETWEEN - DID SOME CRAZY THINGS... artytime:

LAST BIKE, YAMAHA VIRAGO :notworthy: (MAN I MISS HER!! :huh: )


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

I currently ride a Kawasaki Z750. I've had a few before when I lived in Spain


----------



## Alty (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd like to learn to ride a motorcycle but don't have any ambitious wish list of bikes to own - I rather like the look of the Honda Deauville aka the Dullsville lol am more about the ride over the speed


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha ,
> 
> Very nice machine guys. Hawaii we do these in Hawaii and the U.S.A. . Other Country's do them also and they are still popular
> 
> ...


 Bet you they'd be good on the Bealach na ba. :laughing2dw:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Bet you they'd be good on the Bealach na ba. :laughing2dw:


 Aloha I would say they would according to who is one them. Myself I can take that real easy with my .... Chopper- LongBike. We have these roads that go from

one side of the Island to the other also and along the coast line and over the Mountain areas too. I would like that to take my .... Hopped Up Go Kart for a spin.... :thumbs_up: . That would not be to difficult for me being that I ride these and shorter stock ones almost all my life.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha I would say they would according to who is one them. Myself I can take that real easy with my .... Chopper- LongBike. We have these roads that go from
> 
> one side of the Island to the other also and along the coast line and over the Mountain areas too. I would like that to take my .... Hopped Up Go Kart for a spin.... :thumbs_up: . That would not be to difficult for me being that I ride these and shorter stock ones almost all my life.


 With IZ (Israel) playing in the headphones. :thumbsup:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> With IZ (Israel) playing in the headphones. :thumbsup:


 Aloha , That's it too and cruising with no problems. I do these roads also when I was working with my ... Field Service Trucks , and had to make good time too.

So many of these I have good running on them. We use to have some people do these for fooling around and make some cash also. I had a ... stripped '74 Harley

Pan Head Cycle that was a top runner doing this for a long time. Once you pass those curves you be doing good.......hahahaha.


----------



## sted (Feb 14, 2010)

Biker here, current squeeze....










Though got sorely tempted by this last week, I know it would ruin my life though :laugh:










I could hardly get it off its side stand though!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

As per Mach 's list that I can recall

Raleigh Quickly

James with a Villiers 98cc engine

BSA c12 250

BSA Bantam 125

BSA C15 SS80 250

Norton Domi 650

Greaves Scottish 250 Trials

Butaco 250 Trials

Royal Enfield Bullet 350

350 Goldie DBD32?

BSA Spitfire 650

Triumph T110 T Bird 650

Triton Feartherbed with a T120 Bonnie motor

Suzuki Hustler 250

There were others ??????

Retired 1977

Kev


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Now an ex biker when i realised the bike was quicker than i was, still hanker after one, living near Ashford means a Norman would be nice.

The list is long:

Honda CB200

Suzuki 250A

Suzuki 380

Laverda Jarama

Laverda Jota

Ducati 900ss Bevel

Panther 650 single (ankle breaker)

Ducati 900GTS

Guzzi LeMans 2 - looked like a mk1, 1000cc and very trick, god i miss that.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Been on a bike twice in my life. Once as a passenger on a 250cc Motorcross bike going off road in shorts flip flops and a polo shirt. Didn't go well. The other time involved shorts and polo shirt, gravel driveway, and a lot of alcohol in my system. Didn't go well either.. mmmmmm, yellow :laugh: sod doctors.










Can't wait to graduate, move back to the countryside, and learn how to ride (none of this modern guff, i want the 2-wheel equivalent of a willis jeep )


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

just off out now on my latest 










Cheers

b


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bill love said:


> just off out now on my latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like it. On a break from my traditional European stuff I bought a Honda VT 750, which was plagued with electrical gremlins from new, and appalling dealer backup, so I ditched it quickly and went back to stuff I understand. Pity really, because when it went properly it was a good bike, but something that switches itself off when overtaking is something I don't need in my life.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice day out today...lots of colour in Dorset this time of year:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice day out today...lots of colour in Dorset this time of year:


 Whoa !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's my latest bike, which I bought about a year ago. The colour looks a bit 'washed out' in the picture - it's really much brighter. Despite Honda's legendary quality I've had a couple of issues. Firstly the famous Blackbird earth problems..... solved after much swearing and most recently the famous Blackbird oil cooler pipe problems...... solved after £360 worth of fitting and helicoiling work in the local bike shop....










However it's a fifteen year old bike so I should be grateful that the problems aren't too bad. In truth the damn thing frightens me when I am a bit over-enthusiastic with the right hand so I'm thinking of changing to something a little bit more 'sit-up straight' and a little less powerful. Possibly a Vstrom, but I do rather like the look of the Triumph Tiger 800.

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Whoa !


 Do you have any connection with it? I think I saw this super-charged Cammy SQ4 in Sammy Miller's museum in the New Forest....which might be the same one that is now in National Motorcycle Museum.

Did you notice my bike has a Dundee registration? Bought it from an elderly owner in Inverness in 1997.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Do you have any connection with it? I think I saw this super-charged Cammy SQ4 in Sammy Miller's museum in the New Forest....which might be the same one that is now in National Motorcycle Museum.
> 
> Did you notice my bike has a Dundee registration? Bought it from an elderly owner in Inverness in 1997.


 I don't have any connection with the bike in the pic, I just love that total lack of safety thing that goes with these "all or nothing" old racers.

















I noticed the reg, the shortest time I ever owned a bike was an old flat tank Sun. I bought it near St.Andrews and sold it on the journey home (at a loss), because some old boy flashed me down to tearfully inform me it was his first bike and would I sell it. It had a huge cast aluminum plate with a YJ reg.

This is worth a watch.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I use a scooter most days to commute to work in London but once a year, me and three friends take a European trip on our bikes. I have a FJR1300. The wives normally fly out and meet us halfway through for a few days so we tend to aim for somewhere nice - Lake Garda, Nice, Lake Maggiore etc and go via the French/Italian mountains. This year the wives are all going off to Spain to celebrate one of their big birthdays and have not even considered us so sod 'em, we're going on a full 7 day riding trip on our own this year! Taking in Le Mans, Millau viaduct, some deserted war village in France and the Spanish Pico's. Can't wait.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

"Home grown" for me.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


>


 I had an Aprillia Tuareg 600, they came out of the same factory as the early Funduros, some of the parts were interchangeable, air cooled motor though and a lot quicker. Hugely comfortable on long tours and the motor about as bomb proof as you'd get. Only pain was changing clutch cables, and the lower left frame section had to be removed for locking up the crankshaft when replacing and setting the timing belt. One bike I regret selling.


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

Got clattered last year on a Hornet so twice shy an all that. Fave bike I've owned was a rather beautiful M696 Duc in satin black with Termi exhausts - purrffect!



Barryboy said:


> Here's my latest bike, which I bought about a year ago. The colour looks a bit 'washed out' in the picture - it's really much brighter. Despite Honda's legendary quality I've had a couple of issues. Firstly the famous Blackbird earth problems..... solved after much swearing and most recently the famous Blackbird oil cooler pipe problems...... solved after £360 worth of fitting and helicoiling work in the local bike shop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't believe I've seen a Blackbird in this colour before - but it looks effin' great! Good find!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> "Home grown" for me.


 Fantastic scenery and fantastic photo! :thumbsup: . Dorset can't match that but we have some nice parts....:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Dorset can't match that but we have some nice parts....:


 At least from my memory of Dorset, your visor doesn't end up like this every five minutes.










Or this when you're out and about.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

My current bike is Kawasaki ER6N 2012.

My first one was Yamaha YBR 125.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

And finally a picture:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a scorcher mate!

Just ordered this....

Due under my big fat ass, next week


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Ive ridden bikes for 30 odd years.

Currently own a 1992 Honda CBR900RRN fireblade.

Wanted one when they were new but I was 24 with 2 kids and couldn't afford it.

Got me one now, is that a mid life crisis? 

I'll post a pic pic if I can figure out how!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Matt6r said:


> Ive ridden bikes for 30 odd years.
> 
> Currently own a 1992 Honda CBR900RRN fireblade.
> 
> ...


 Like this?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My current "project" bike....it will be nice when it's finished (I hope!) :wacko:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> My current "project" bike....it will be nice when it's finished (I hope!) :wacko:
> 
> [IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG][IMG alt=""][/IMG]


 Deluxe VB ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Deluxe VB ?


 Some of one :laugh:


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

This is my little beauty...

%5BURL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/matt6r/media/IMG_5863.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee145/matt6r/IMG_5863.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Try again!


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Yup!!!! My great obsession is the motorbike! Ive got 20 odd bikes as either runners, non runners and in bits! Six of which are Honda 250 Superdreams.... here are a few pics

























And before anyone says it, I know, its a too darker shade of popsi purple!!!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

God, everyone rode a FS1E when I was just getting into bikes! My brother had a Dream I had a CB250G5 I crashed a superdream once, my favourite of this era was the CX500, I rode mine until it was scrap got about 80,000 miles out of it and in the end a replacement exhaust was more that the bikes worth so it had to go.

I do so regret that.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

A guy in our bike club rides CX500's! He jokes saying he can get back from work and strip down a CX engine before the wife calls him in for his tea!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Amazing what you can do with a "Maggot". :yes:



















My mates in the middle of building something similar. I remember riding one home for a friend when they first came out. My bike at the time was a T140 Bonneville, the CX would have licked it for everything apart from looks.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

honda ss50

suzuki gt250 ram air

suzuki x7

kawasaki z1-a 900 bored out to 1075 warmer cams.still on the road somewhere

laverda jota 120

yamaha xs1100

suzuki ts250

honda cb400/4

yamaha rd250 coffin tank

suzuki bandit 1200 (still have)

yamaha xt600

aprilia sl1000 falco (still have)

suzuki gsxr1000

kawasaki kle600

cagiva gran canyon 900 (still have)

cagiva raptor 1000 (still have)

honda vt500 (still have)

i really fancy a guzzi griso but would need to part with some of the fleet first so i had the room for it.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

New ride...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Biker said:


> New ride...


 What engine is in that ?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Rotax 1330 triple. Don't know owt about it yet though.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Biker said:


> Rotax 1330 triple. Don't know owt about it yet though.


 Must you have a helmet on these.? Sense says wear one perhaps but style wise maybe not.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope not according to the law, I will on occasion go without one but that is when I am pottering around the base at 20mph. Always wear one on the road though, stops the wind ruining my hair.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My 2 getting lubed up last week


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jul 15, 2017)

Only a mountain bike for me


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Found these old pics tother day, couple of my old bikes from way back.

BSA C15SS first road bike I had pic about 68



Triton I built about 73/74 I think at Mallory Park



Kev


----------



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Norv said:


> hi guys, anyone on 2 wheels?
> 
> current ride: duca diavel
> 
> ...


 Current ride; ss50

Sole my CR250, it was hard work and bought a 4. stroke KTM.

All time : RGV250/VFR400



Cnjm1 said:


> Current ride; ss50
> 
> Sole my CR250, it was hard work and bought a 4. stroke KTM.
> 
> All time : RGV250/VFR400


 *Sold


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cnjm1 said:


> Current ride; ss50


 Scary what these sell for now.

See you can get a Chinese copy for £850. Possibly best left in China.. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

I know I bought it a while ago and restored it. To be honest I'm not sure what they actually sell for. I see a lot advertised for 3k but non actually selling for that. I missed the boat on the RGV250 and RD350...prices rose to much for me. I did buy a Renault 5 GT Turbo instead 



WRENCH said:


> Scary what these sell for now.
> 
> See you can get a Chinese copy for £850. Possibly best left in China.. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> I use a scooter most days to commute to work in London but once a year, me and three friends take a European trip on our bikes. I have a FJR1300. The wives normally fly out and meet us halfway through for a few days so we tend to aim for somewhere nice - Lake Garda, Nice, Lake Maggiore etc and go via the French/Italian mountains. This year the wives are all going off to Spain to celebrate one of their big birthdays and have not even considered us so sod 'em, we're going on a full 7 day riding trip on our own this year! Taking in Le Mans, Millau viaduct, some deserted war village in France and the Spanish Pico's. Can't wait.


 Well, this year with no comfort break in the middle of the trip, I found it a bit of a slog. Riding between 300-400 miles every day for a week was too much and I didn't enjoy it. This was our sixth consecutive trip and I think I've just got bored with it! Definitely going to give it a break next year and as I only use the big bike once a year, rather than suffer a couple of years depreciation before I next use it, I decided to sell it. It went yesterday.

I'll put the money from the sale aside and I'll have to weigh up whether I want to lay out for another bike for a 2019 trip but I have a sneaking suspicion I won't be interested in motorbike touring anymore. Been there, done that etc.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

several good old Harleys and Indians. one sad Ariel square 4.


----------

